# Bank + broadband questions



## TonyMazen (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been here a short time now but still have some questions about banking and broadband.

Firstly, how easy/hard is it to open a bank account here? Someone mentioned that I need the ACR-I card first. Is this true? Any other odd requirements?

Secondly...I've had major trouble getting anything close to reasonable internet access. At the moment I'm using a Globe Tattoo Pocket Wireless USB thingy, but at best it provides 1990's dial up speeds. Smart's products are even worse here (Pasig city). Can anyone recommend a proper broadband provider that isn't going to charge an arm & a leg for 3-5mbs unlimited broadband and won't lock me into a 2 year contract?

Last question...and somewhat of an odd one. My solicitor/lawyer contacted me today to say that the police in my home country want to question me about some business irregularities in relation to a company I was a silent partner in about 7 years ago. They've said that if I don't return home soon that they'll issue a warrant for my arrest. For reasons I won't go in to, I can't return home for about 3 months, so that warrant will probably be issued. I offered to be interviewed via phone but it's a no-go. Anyway...my question is this; if the warrant is issued, will that cause me problems when I go for a visa extension? I've heard that they check some blacklist or 'wanted' list or something.

Thanks for any advice. Salamat sa iyong payo.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I opened a Dollar bank account with BPI at a local branch without a ACR Card, but it seems each bank and branch has it's own rules, so you might have to inquire at different branches locally.

I also use Globe Tattoo, Speeds and access vary wildly at different times of the day.

As to your 3rd question, I won't even try to guess. Good Luck.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Assuming you are on a tourist visa you will get an ACR card after your first extension, just wait a while and all will be ok. Regarding broadband, it varies from area to area and day to day. I don't know about your 3rd problem but if you were to receive a criminal record it could be bad news for travelling to the Philippines, or many other countries. I think it's only the UK that would welcome you with open arms with a criminal record, probably give you a house and benifit payments.


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

'Can anyone recommend a proper broadband provider that isn't going to charge an arm & a leg for 3-5mbs unlimited broadband".

I live in Nueva Vizcaya and I'd GIVE an arm or a leg for 3-5mbs! My only internet option here is the mobile carrier SmartBro and the bandwidth is measured in kbs rather then mbs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Most companies offer a one year contract so I don't understand your two year contract with any provider, DSL gives you some real connection for lower price but I have PLDT DSL with land line and it runs me with PLDT SIM card (no loading SIM works with land line plus) 2,000 peso's a month, 3 mbs.

I'd get that issue cleared up as quick as you can (silent partner issue) I find it hard to believe they'd go through that much trouble to mess with a citizen living in another country but if so? Not good getting black listed here you can end up as an undesirable for 7 years and blocked from entering country and also deportation.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

For DSL speeds of what you are looking for, go to Smart or Globe. I have Smart. 3MB is now down to 1000p plus 602p for a landline (required). I have had very few outages with it.

Like fmartin says, every bank has there own requirements. Typically it involves having the Tourist ACR I-Card. I would do your first extension (29 day) now (if you haven't already). Then go back in a few days and do the 2 month extension. At that time you will fill out all of the paperwork for the ACR I-Card. Then you just have to wait for the ACR. You can always talk to the bank manager and even show the receipts that you have applied for the Card but have to wait to get. Maybe promise to bring in a copy of it once it comes in? Also wave some cash around that you want to deposit. It will probably work.

On your last issue, if you get your ACR card application done before they can issue a warrant, you won't be flagged until you do another visa extension (NBI check). This is my guess.


----------



## TonyMazen (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you all.

To be clear, I don't think there's any risk of me getting a criminal record. They just want me back for questioning. I don't actually know the exact nature of their investigation or the alleged crime, but I wasn't involved and can prove I was a silent partner. The police are being very aggressive for some reason.

I just don't want to go down to the immigration office to get the visa extension and end up in handcuffs and/or a local prison cell before being permanently deported without any of my possessions.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

When I lived in Ortigas a few years back, I had a 2Mb DSL line through PLDT that we paid p2k per month for.

The 4G/LTE rollout is ongoing, so depending on where you are, you may get faster throughput by upgrading to a 4G sim and a 4G compatible device.

I bought an unlocked Huawei e5372 from one of the stores in Megamall last year and popped in a 4G Smart SIM but the 4G coverage was very spotty. It should get better as the rollout continues but unfortunately there is no way to know if there is coverage where you are without trying with the 4G equipment.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*4g/lte*



HondaGuy said:


> When I lived in Ortigas a few years back, I had a 2Mb DSL line through PLDT that we paid p2k per month for.
> 
> The 4G/LTE rollout is ongoing, so depending on where you are, you may get faster throughput by upgrading to a 4G sim and a 4G compatible device.
> 
> I bought an unlocked Huawei e5372 from one of the stores in Megamall last year and popped in a 4G Smart SIM but the 4G coverage was very spotty. It should get better as the rollout continues but unfortunately there is no way to know if there is coverage where you are without trying with the 4G equipment.


I've heard some negative feed back on the LTE or 4G and negative comments were it's not really LTE or 4G or possibly to many customers, my experience with WiFi type units has been spotty at best. :juggle:


----------

